# Reloadable Blazer Brass?



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I just picked up a box of .45 ACP Blazer brass that states on the box that it is reloadable. It is brass, not the old aluminum. I have not compared the wall thickness because I have not fired it but my local reloader will not accept it for credit on their reloads, what gives? Do they know something I don't? Should I not attempt to reload it myself?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

First I've heard about this....something to look into though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> my local reloader will not accept it for credit on their reloads, what gives? Do they know something I don't?


Did you ask why?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some people are of the opinion that being they make ammo that is not reload able (The aluminum stuff) that the brass isn't any good either. I've loaded the brass and not has an issue though. As long as it has the one hole and not the two hole stuff like that "non brass" cases there really shouldn't be an issue. I think it's more a it's not good enough thing due to the name..not the quality of the brass.


----------



## Big Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

I've reloaded thousands of Blazer shells and never noticed any difference, good or bad. They seems to reload as good as everything else.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Their brass ain't as pretty as the name brand stuff but brass is brass. I pick up all the brass I can find at the range so I see a bit of it. I'm picky in that I'll sort it out by brand. I have TONS of Winchester and that's what I am loading right now. Haven't tried the Blazer yet but I'm sure it will work just fine.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> They seems to reload as good as everything else.


+1...I've got a mix of Blazer and Winchester and they both reload just fine.:smt023


----------

